# Hi, I teach beekeeping.



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!

Who do you teach to?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Wrlcome BT!


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

BTipton,
Do you care to share your lessons for children>?
I got over 100 kids that want to get to know about bees; our only limiting factor is not enough protection clothing -we will get there, 3 at a time.


----------



## BTipton (Feb 8, 2012)

I teach an Intro to Beekeeping at Highland Community College (AB 120). We're starting a new class at our local community center--it's a group of about 15 with a couple of kids w/ parents. I help teach at our local associations--each has newbee classes and we teach a couple of sections during those events. And, we (husband and I) help Dr. Marion Ellis teach his Master Beekeeping course at the University of Nebraska. I also manage the youth scholarship/mentor program for Kansas Honey Producers--this year I'm a mentor, too. I love teaching about bees...we need youth protective clothing! It's just so expensive to by new stuff. I want kids to be safe first and foremost.


----------



## BTipton (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi MichaBees, most of the stuff I've done w/ kids was from my days teaching elementary...so it's both academic and bee focused. I used the bees as an interest link to get kids to write, do math, etc. It was all done before I put nearly everything on electronic file. Let me look and see if I think anything might interest you and I'll get back to you. B


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Very cool BTipton! I don't have any kid suits, but if there is any other way I can help don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi BTipton & welcome!

If you care to share, I'd surely like whatever lesson plans you have as well!

Larry


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Mr. B


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to the site, I teach beginning beekeeping at our club meetings. I'm giving out packets of borage seeds to the 40 new students tonight. Great way to get good bee plants spread around our county.


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

BTipton

Just a suggestion but you might consider asking each student to look for a sponsor from a local business in your area that would wish to support a local kids orientated program. Similar to Little Leage Baseball where local businesses would sponsor a player and help with his uniform costs. I have been involved with teaching youth for many years at our church and at times you need to get creative. In exchange for a business sponsorship the student could also give back some community service time in exchange.


----------

